# Apple Consultant's Network Opinions?



## Jaked.902 (Jun 23, 2009)

I see there is a very old thread on the forum regarding the ACN. I've been trying to find out the benefits of membership, but I can't find much, specifically regarding Canadians. Just overviews on Apple's site with no real specifics. There is mention of hardware discounts, but again, no specifics.
Is anyone here a member? Would you recommend it?
Thanks!
Jake


----------



## Siebel (Aug 18, 2005)

*ACN membership*

I'm an ACN member and you can find the summary here:

http://consultants.apple.com/downloads_09/ACN Program Summary.pdf

Apple Consultants Network


Note that you need to have business insurance in order to be a member. In Canada, you will need both, Commercial General Liability and Errors & Omissions insurance (I was not able to find out a General Liability insurance without E&O).

You need to pass at least one exam (Mac OS X Essential) to have the ACSP title. I strongly recommend the ACTC title (you must pass both, the Mac OS X Essential exam and the Mac OS X Server Essential exam).

So, if you want to be an Apple consultant as a full time job, then it's a good program. Why? You can use Apple logo, you can be part of the SBPro program and have referrals from Apple directly based on your expertise, you can have rebates when you buy equipment, you have access to NFR software and lots of software at discounted price, you are listed on the Apple web site for the ACN members and you have access to knowledge base and the 1000 members across North America.

Otherwise, the investment will be very high just for the benefits.

Feel free to contact me off list if you need further information.


----------

